# A Castrol Oil that should be added to the list.



## R32R1 (Jul 1, 2008)

After printing out the approved oil sheet yesturday, going to my local VW dealership to get a filter, and driving next door to Pep-Boys to get oil, I realized while in the store that there are pretty much no oils, with the exception of a few, that are on the list. I did happen to find in the top corner of the shelves, Castrol Syntec SAE 0W-30 European Formula that went for $6.87/QT. I looked at it carefully, read the back, and it said VW 502 00 approved. Although it wasn't on the list, I said screw it and got 6 qts of it anyway. I changed my oil, the car runs extremely smooth. Is this okay?
Oh and has anyone every heard a noise after you re-fill the oil then start it? I did give it time to sit, but I heard a noise for about 2 seconds then it stopped. Thanks


----------



## franz131 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: A Castrol Oil that should be added to the list. (R32R1)*

That Castrol product is proper Euro oil, you'll be fine. It likely wasn't on the N.A. list because Castrol didn't tell V.W. that they were bringing it in in any quantity. I've only ever seen it in Walmart up here, so it isn't being made available to everyone.
It's also 503 01, which is the long-drain approval for the 225hp 1.8t, it's very nice stuff.


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: A Castrol Oil that should be added to the list. (R32R1)*

While I'm not sure why Syntec 0W-30 isn't on the 502.00 list, it _is_ on the 503.01 list (which is a _much_ harder list to get on); and that by definition means that this oil is 502.00 certified and approved.
FWIW, I use Mobil 1 0W-40 and Castrol Syntec 0W-30 interchangably in my cars. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## got.50.mpg (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: A Castrol Oil that should be added to the list. (R32R1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R32R1* »_
Oh and has anyone every heard a noise after you re-fill the oil then start it? I did give it time to sit, but I heard a noise for about 2 seconds then it stopped. Thanks


when you drain the dirty oil. the oil galleys and passages gets drained also, the noise is what the engine sound like turning over DRY.
I usually fill the new oil filter with fresh oil and it minimizes that scenario.


----------



## R32R1 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: A Castrol Oil that should be added to the list. (got.50.mpg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *got.50.mpg* »_

when you drain the dirty oil. the oil galleys and passages gets drained also, the noise is what the engine sound like turning over DRY.
I usually fill the new oil filter with fresh oil and it minimizes that scenario.

Yeah that's what I figured. It's not as easy to really fill these filters as opposed to the screw on type. I guess you gotta just let it soak in the oil for a bit


----------



## steelerfan (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: A Castrol Oil that should be added to the list. (R32R1)*

Also check Auto Zone. They have carried it for quite a while now and the price is cheaper. And they have sales on Castrol regularly.


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: A Castrol Oil that should be added to the list. (R32R1)*

That is "German Castrol". It is made in Germany. It used to be green but now it is gold. It has had excellent used oil analysis results on the Bob is the oil guy forum. As far as what is on the approved list, it is on of the best there. Auto zone usually has it.
Do a search on bob is the oil guy for german castrol and there are a million threads and oil analyses on it.
Note that Castrol syntec 0W30 bottles that don't say "made in germany" on the back are NOT German Castrol. Castrol has a "non european formula" that is not made in Germany and it is not the same oil. German Castrol is almost a 40 weight oil and is excellent stuff.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: A Castrol Oil that should be added to the list. (shipo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shipo* »_
FWIW, I use Mobil 1 0W-40 and Castrol Syntec 0W-30 interchangably in my cars. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Most of your posts seem to have validity but I've always heard switching brands is very bad as they use different detergents and addivives which can interact causing seal and gasket problems! Myth or fact?!


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: A Castrol Oil that should be added to the list. (gehr)*

As far as I know, MYTH. In fact, I've seen evidence that suggests that switching can actually be beneficial as similar oils (VW 503.01 certified in both cases) can actually clean a bit differently and as such, keep deposits to an even lower level than they might otherwise be. Said another way, I haven't seen any industry studies that suggest any kind of an incompatibility between different oils since the very early days of synthetic oil availibility (like pre 1980). Since that time, it has been pretty much true that you could switch back and forth between Group II Dino Juice, Group III Wanna-be Synthetic, Group IV PAO Synthetic and Group V Ester based Synthetic with impunity.
That said, thinking about my post, I should have said, Mobil 1 0W-40 as my oil of choice, however, if the local Autozone is sold out of it, I have no qualms about buying Castrol Syntec 0W-30 instead (I'm thinking that this has happened maybe twice in the last five or six years).


----------

